# Why is my system so slow ?



## Abhid (Sep 23, 2022)

I have updated my FreeBSD to 13.1-RELEASE a few days ago. My system configuration is as follows:

4 GB RAM
AMD E2 Dual core 64-bit processor
1 TB SATA Hard Disk

I use the xfce desktop.

As I was typing this, the cursor froze and then all letters appeared after a few seconds. The mouse pointer often freezes for a second while scrolling.

Firefox (version 104.0.1) is painfully slow. Scrolling down pages is very jittery. New tabs open 2 seconds after clicking them.

*My Questions*: 

Is my processor/ RAM/ disk out of date ? 
If yes, should I upgrade my entire laptop, or should I just get an SSD Drive and add more RAM ?
If no, is there some kind of defragmentation possible ?


----------



## eternal_noob (Sep 23, 2022)

What graphics card? Do you have hardware acceleration enabled in X.Org?


----------



## larshenrikoern (Sep 23, 2022)

What is your graphics card. Are you using the right driver for xorg


----------



## Abhid (Sep 23, 2022)

eternal_noob  and larshenrikoern, my graphics card is inbuilt in the CPU. This is the output of dmesg:

```
CPU: AMD E2-9000 RADEON R2, 4 COMPUTE CORES 2C+2G    (1796.73-MHz K8-class CPU)
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
```

About hardware acceleration, I'll have to check. It's almost 1 am here, I'll Google and inform tomorrow.


----------



## K5KGT (Sep 23, 2022)

you'll want to look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log

if it mentions falling back to scfb or vesa then you're not accelerated and that's likely the issue


----------



## bsduck (Sep 23, 2022)

Abhid said:


> I have updated my FreeBSD to 13.1-RELEASE a few days ago.


Did you upgrade packages afterwards? If not, you have a version mismatch between your graphics driver and the base system, which would explain the failing acceleration.


----------



## Abhid (Sep 24, 2022)

bsduck said:


> Did you upgrade packages afterwards? If not, you have a version mismatch between your graphics driver and the base system, which would explain the failing acceleration.



Yes I had done that after upgrading to 13.1-RELEASE.



K5KGT said:


> you'll want to look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> 
> if it mentions falling back to scfb or vesa then you're not accelerated and that's likely the issue



This is the output of /var/log/Xorg.0.log


```
# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep scfb
[    28.703] (==) Matched scfb as autoconfigured driver 2
[    29.058] (II) LoadModule: "scfb"
[    29.058] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/scfb_drv.so
[    29.079] (II) Module scfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    29.264] (II) scfb: driver for wsdisplay framebuffer: scfb
[    29.286] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for scfb
[    29.286] scfb trace: probe start
[    29.286] scfb trace: probe done
[    29.487] (II) UnloadModule: "scfb"
[    29.487] (II) Unloading scfb
root@freebsd:~ # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep vesa
[    28.703] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 3
[    29.079] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[    29.079] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[    29.087] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    29.264] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
```

It unloaded the "scfb" module and loads vesa_drv.so. Could this have slowed down the hardware acceleration ?


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 24, 2022)

There is no acceleration on either of those drivers. They are fallbacks,
So yes your system is slow.

Find what drm driver you need for this setup:


Abhid said:


> AMD E2-9000 RADEON


I believe its this one:
graphics/gpu-firmware-radeon-kmod/


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 24, 2022)

There is also a chance it uses amdgpu driver instead.
graphics/gpu-firmware-amd-kmod/

I cant find a definitive answer.


----------



## W.hâ/t (Sep 24, 2022)

It might just be that your hard drive is getting old.


----------

